# Is this a pimple?



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can dogs even have pimples?  Not sure what it is, or how long it's been there. It didn't seem to bother her when I poked at it. It's almost like the rest of the hair follicles where her whiskers are, but much bigger.
.
.
.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

biz also has/had those.

no idea what they are. one got kind of infected, and i had to clean him up on a daily basis. using non scented baby wipes.
after a while, they got better/went away. he wasn't too happy with me cleaning his snout, but he's not paying the vet bills.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, so just watch it for now? I wonder what it is...


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

well, not only did i clean his face when one got infected, i also would clean the ones that looked like what you have.

so i'm guessing possible allergic reaction?????
regardless, i'd go pick up some unscented baby wipes and clean his snout just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

She did go into her first heat a few days ago, I wonder if it could be related?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lotus99 said:


> Can dogs even have pimples?  Not sure what it is, or how long it's been there. It didn't seem to bother her when I poked at it. It's almost like the rest of the hair follicles where her whiskers are, but much bigger.
> .
> .
> .


 My dog had one of these on her nose when she got dog warts, went away on its own like the vet said. After seeing it on her nose found more on ger mouth so you should look at your dogs mouth and gums to check


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look more closely tomorrow.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

No spots anywhere else. I'll keep an eye on this and see how it goes. So far, it doesn't seem to bug her when I poke at it, but it hasn't changed at all either in the last few days.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner had one on his bottom chin, under his mouth area. Looked like an infected hair follicle or pimple.
I put some Neosporin on it and kept an eye on it. It went away within a few days.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Canine acne  My vet said it is normal.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

we used to have dogs that got those mainly under their chin area our vet told us they were allergic reaction pretty common in dogs mainly caused by using plastic food/water bowls certain plastic/rubber toys etc.. We got rid of plastic boys and the kong and never had the issue again now Jinx has metal bowls but has all sorts of toys and occasionally gets them but normally take away a toy she plays with a lot and they go away again.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's a pimple. Samson had one of those that got large/infected enough that it became painful, when I was examining it, it burst, that's how I found out what it was. Cleaned it for a few days after that and it healed right up.


----------



## Lotus99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems like it is acne... It's already getting better. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad i found this old post! Zeus got 1! i cleaned it with veteracyn


----------

